# CapriGem Tawny and Nutmeg kidding thread



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

We have 2 Nigerian Dwarf does due to kid this week.
Tawny- due 3/4/13
Nutmeg- due 3/5/13

Nutmeg had a c-section last year because her cervix didn't open up when it should of. Took her to vet, vet sent her home. I got her cervix open but she was super swollen inside and I could not get to kids. Took back to vet and vet did c-section, 2 dead kids inside.

So I am a little nervous about her kidding.

This will be Tawny's 2nd kidding. Her 1st was uneventful, she had 2 bucks and 1 doeling.

She is filling her udder, but still has her ligaments.

We have kidding stalls in our chilly basement. We have a camera to watch them, we call it "Goat TV"!

Here is Tawny and her little udder. Nutmeg is in the rear pen, she didn't want to share her space with Tawny so we seperated them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope kidding goes textbook for you this year.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would be nervous too about Nutmeg. Hoping for healthy kids and uneventful kiddings on both does


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Tawny and Nutmeg are filling their udders and their ligaments are thinning! I'll try and get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

12 am Tawny has almost no ligaments and he udder has almost doubled in 1 day.

Here is a peek at her 2nd freshening udder. She is positioning the kids and zoning out a lot. Maybe babies before dawn???


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

As a nursing mom right now I have great sympathy for that poor girl!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow nice udder! great teat placement.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Tawny kept us up until 6 am and then had her kids.

1st kid was a big buckling who had a very hard time getting his big head through. i jokingly referred to him as "fat head" until we picked a name for him " CapriGem P Cerulean Blizzard" he is heavily roaned silver color with large patches of white and he has blue eyes.

After fat head.. i mean Blizzard the othe 3 came all at once almost one on top of the other.

2nd kid Lost - black and white buckling who just wouldn't breathe 

3rd kid tiny little pound and a half girl,l who is the lightest warm brown/white with silver markings and blue eyes. "CapriGem P Indigo Blues"

4th kid another buckling bigger than his sister but same color but with brown eyes. " CapriGem P Carmellow"

And now a couple of quick pics of them in the playpen:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Jodi


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats on your new babies  How's your other doe coming along?


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

She is a bit sore, but doing great. Milking up a storm and being vocal as usual.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Nutmeg is finally getting with the program!

Her udder is filling and she is starting to nest.

Maybe kids tomorrow ???


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Nutmeg's ligaments are gone, she is in major nesting mode, and is re-adjusting lots.

This is the kidding I am sressed out about! She can have bucks or does, just aslong as there are no complications.

Fingers crossed for Nutmeg's kidding!



 Oh, I forgot to mention she is bred to End Of The Line Boomerang.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Super cute jodi!!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Nutmeg kidded one big doeling. The doeling was pretty stuck, but I was able to assist.

She is very active. Nutmeg has delivered her afterbirth and is doing well.

i will get pictures tomorrow. I am pretty beat and Lily is next. She has lost her ligaments!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I'm so happy. Congrats on the doeling and safe delivery


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Jodi! So glad that Nutmeg did well.... even with some assistance, good to hear that all is good


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I am especially happy since last year's c section.

Before I could get any pics of Nutmeg's doeling Lily went into labor!

I decided to let my sister do the honors of being mid-wife.

Lily had quintuplets (5)!!!! 3 boys & 2 girls. 4 are various shades of gold. and 1 black and white.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow! she wanted to make up for Nutmegs single LOL


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Ya, that's what we figured. One little doeling looks just like Boomerang.

Nutmeg's doe kid has ears like her daddy (also Boomerang).


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Wow congrats on such a successful kidding season!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow cool! Do you have any doelings freshening out of him yet?


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Here is Nutmeg's doeling:









I don't have any before pictures of Lily, wish I did. I knew she was looking big, but i did not expect 5!
Here are some pictures of Lily's quints:
Here are the bigger 3 (2 boys 1 girl)








Here are the two tiny kids (1 boy 1 girl)


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

StaceyRosado said:


> oh wow cool! Do you have any doelings freshening out of him yet?


I have 1 kid from him (doeling I retained) born in May. I will not be breeding her until this fall.

So no does out him freshened quite yet.

I am retaining the Nutmeg/Boomerang doe also.

I'll keep you in the loop


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cool beans  

those little ones are so tiny. 

So do you bottle feed all your kids?


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

StaceyRosado said:


> cool beans
> 
> those little ones are so tiny.
> 
> So do you bottle feed all your kids?


Yes I bottle feed all the kids.

I found it makes it so easy to get first fresheners milkstand trained when you start them off from day 1. Plus it works for us with showing and milking.

It is a huge commitment. My husband has alowwed me to stay home and care for the goats, so it works well for us.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I dont want to have to give my child store bought cows milk so in the future when we have our own place I plan on bottlefeeding at least those that I truly want to show or want to milk. We will see how it goes.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

In fact they are in pack'n play (playpens) in our living room!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)




----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! 5?!?! Good lord!


----------

